# BNR32 R1 ?



## "G" (Dec 22, 2018)

Is this a thing? A clone or the real deal? I guess I could try and confirm with Omori. It also has an r34 6-speed transmission installed.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Can't see why not as this was an upgrade offered by omori factory.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Genuine - assume this is craft sports in the USA


----------



## R4race (Dec 9, 2020)

Car is listed at Craft Sports: 1994 Nissan SKYLINE GT-R
Nissan Nismo Omori no longer offers R1 spec engine, but is shown on chart for comparison: NISMO｜OmoriFactory｜SERVICE｜エンジンチューニング
more details on newer R2 spec engine: NISMO｜RB26DETT エンジンメニュー

Also, because I discovered this site or they changed its appearance. For us USA resident fans of things Nismo: Nissan Parts | Nissan NISMO Parts & Merchandise


----------



## "G" (Dec 22, 2018)

.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

If you that bothered ask the dealer for the info


----------



## "G" (Dec 22, 2018)

The dealer doesn't know jack.


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

"G" said:


> It's been in an accident. Any way to get the accident report from a service in jp?


Get the VIN and go ask these people what they can dig up: https://carvx.jp/


----------

